# James Henley Thornwell



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

James Henley Thornwell, Southern Presbyterian, was born on December 9, 1812 and died on August 1, 1862. He was one of the giants of the Southern Presbyterian Church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## govols (Aug 1, 2006)

Andrew,

From your aforementioned link, it stated that Thornwell was a "old-school Presbyterian theology." What does that mean exactly?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Andrew,
> 
> From your aforementioned link, it stated that Thornwell was a "old-school Presbyterian theology." What does that mean exactly?



Here is an article which may help to clarify.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 8, 2006)

> Thornwell, in the words of Professor Eugene Genovese, attempted "to envision a Christian society that could reconcile-so far as possible in a world haunted by evil-the conflicting claims of a social order with social justice and both with the freedom and dignity of the individual."



Among Reformed theologians today, the following is his most love and most hated statements (depending on whether you adhere to a "secular faith":


> Our standard of right is that eternal law which God proclaimed from Sinai, and which Jesus expounded on the Mount. We recognize our responsibility to Jesus Christ. He is Head over all things to the Church, and the nation that will not serve Him is doomed to perish"


The Collected Writings of James Henley Thomwell, Vol. IV, p. 517f

His proposal to the C.S.A. constitution:


> "We, the people of these Confederate States, distinctly acknowledge our responsibility to Go and the supremacy of His Son, Jesus Christ, as King of kings and Lord of lords; and hereby ordain that no law shall be passed by the Congress of these Confederate States inconsistent with the will of God, as revealed in the Holy Scriptures." It didn't pass. But if it had, certainly men can ignore such Amendments, so I don't put as much stock in such things as others do.



If a government ever does this I will gladly recant all my theonomic leanings and rest content in the above.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

B.M. Palmer, _The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_


----------

